# My other arachnids



## basin79 (May 19, 2017)

This little beautiful creature has arrived. Mastigoproctus giganteus. First time I've owned one of these magnificent arachnids. I would just like some second opinions.


From the few pics I've seen I'm going with female but it would be great if someone with experience can take a look at the pic of the underside. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






These are just some quick pics with my camera.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 3


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 19, 2017)

I got one about a month ago and they are fantastic! Super underrated IMO. I'd probably say female too just based on what I skimmed through, but I don't know too much about sexing vinegaroons. Beautiful specimen, those pictures look great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (May 19, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I got one about a month ago and they are fantastic! Super underrated IMO. I'd probably say female too just based on what I skimmed through, but I don't know too much about sexing vinegaroons. Beautiful specimen, those pictures look great!


I'm so glad I started watching those youtube videos. They where the final straw. 

So you're guessing female too. Well at least I won't be wrong on my own. What size is yours?

I've even named her. Not that it means I love her more or my other inverts less because of it.

Her name, Clubber Lang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm so glad I started watching those youtube videos. They where the final straw.
> 
> So you're guessing female too. Well at least I won't be wrong on my own. What size is yours?
> 
> ...


Mine is probably a little less than half an inch body length. Probably one of my favorite inverts I have, every night it loves to come out and roam its enclosure  I would love to get one of the asian species too, but they are super rare and get smaller. Just love amblypigids in general, such interesting creatures

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## schmiggle (May 19, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Just love amblypigids in general, such interesting creatures


Both these and amblypygi are lovely, but these are actually thelyphonida, whip scorpions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 19, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Both these and amblypygi are lovely, but these are actually thelyphonida, whip scorpions.


Thought they were in the same family, never knew. Still think I like thelyphonida over amblypigids


----------



## Aquarimax (May 20, 2017)

Nice vinegaroon! I have a couple young CB specimens myself, they've only been active a short time after hibernation, and at least one of them recently molted. I love to watch them hunt!


----------



## RTTB (May 20, 2017)

They are an awesome creature.


----------



## basin79 (May 20, 2017)

Can anyone else tell me if my assumption that Clubber Lang is female?


----------



## basin79 (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

I saw a vinegaroon on the expo, beside some scolopenders. I was thinking of you in this moment ^^.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> I saw a vinegaroon on the expo, beside some scolopenders. I was thinking of you in this moment ^^.


I'm so glad I finally bought one. There absolutely fantastic.


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm so glad I finally bought one. There absolutely fantastic.


It was exciting to see an animal live that I only know from your videos (the scolopenders too, but no idea what species they were). I considered for a minute to ask for the price of the vinegaroon, but I didn't. I had millipedes, and some spiders, that was enough. But it is on my virtual (maybi)list for the future ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> It was exciting to see an animal live that I only know from your videos (the scolopenders too, but no idea what species they were). I considered for a minute to ask for the price of the vinegaroon, but I didn't. I had millipedes, and some spiders, that was enough. But it is on my virtual (maybi)list for the future ^^.


What spiders did you buy?


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> What spiders did you buy?


My psycho Euathlus sp. red, three slings of Cyriocosmus elegans, and a couple Cyriocosmus chicoi. With the chicoi I made a bad mistake, he had an adult couple too and I took the subadult. Now I hope to realize when they are adult. I never see them -.-". I don't know this seller, so I don't know if I can trust him. 
My couple C. perezmilesi from which I had the offspring I bought from a wonderful seller, but he gave up selling tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> My psycho Euathlus sp. red, three slings of Cyriocosmus elegans, and a couple Cyriocosmus chicoi. With the chicoi I made a bad mistake, he had an adult couple too and I took the subadult. Now I hope to realize when they are adult. I never see them -.-". I don't know this seller, so I don't know if I can trust him.
> My couple C. perezmilesi from which I had the offspring I bought from a wonderful seller, but he gave up selling tarantulas.


Have you got a thread in the tarantula section?


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/keks-tarantulas.294512/#post-2646228 Here I have rehoused them. But I have only pics from C. chicoi.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 13, 2017)

I really like these too, I also think they are underrated, under the radar for some reason I can't figure out.  It may be the idea that they spray, but they generally stop doing that soon even when you pick them up.  I don't mind the smell of the spray either, vinegar.  I've been trying to narrow my invert breeding to 5 or 6 species and the vinegaroon is one I'm keeping.  I've been raising 20 babies and they have been through a few molts, easy, hardy and fun to watch imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 4, 2017)

One of the cooler weirdest things imo.  Are you going to breed it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 5, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> One of the cooler weirdest things imo.  Are you going to breed it?


No. She's just a pet.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Definitely underrated creatures. I have a few that are going on 2 years since molting to adulthood. Very handleable... I don't recall mine every spraying since snagging them and they eagerly crawl up a hand placed in their enclosures when they're in an exploring mood. I'm thinking about breeding them but am far from eager about the fact that females don't normally survive the brooding process.

I've observed many wild specimens here; I think it's pretty neat how well they survive in Florida's scrub and pine forests. Adults are easily the apex invertebrate predator where they're common. They normally have a lot of millipede remains in their burrows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 3, 2017)

The

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2017)

If that's a gallon jug bottle cap in the container, your vinni has some more molting to do, it's just a juv.  You can compare the size to this male I had years ago.  They can catch and eat small snakes and geckos when they are adults.  I put a banded gecko in with one thinking it would be OK but she grabbed it immediately, to late to save it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derpspider21 (Dec 31, 2017)

I keep mine in desert tank with a verity of succulents and large underground hides. It only comes out when I drop a cricket in or mist its tank.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 1, 2018)

Derpspider21 said:


> I keep mine in desert tank with a verity of succulents and large underground hides. It only comes out when I drop a cricket in or mist its tank.


This little rascal is out most nights unless she's in premoult.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Took some quick pics whilst my Mastigoproctus giganteus was out. Not very good as I had to rush. As expected she quickly went to ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 24, 2018)

I've just been realizing how awesome these things are, planning on picking one up at a reptile expo next month (hopefully with a whip spider as well).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding on a morio worm.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Sep 22, 2018)

basin79 said:


> This little beautiful creature has arrived. Mastigoproctus giganteus. First time I've owned one of these magnificent arachnids. I would just like some second opinions.
> 
> 
> From the few pics I've seen I'm going with female but it would be great if someone with experience can take a look at the pic of the underside.
> ...



She's Beautiful! I look forward to hearing your report on her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Sep 28, 2019)

Miss Clubber Lang.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2019)

This beautiful lass trapped today. Damon medius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Very much appreciated @cold blood. Thank you.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 12, 2020)

Phone pic through Tyrant's enclosure of her recycling another cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 11, 2020)

Tyrant recycling yet another cricket.


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2020)

Tyrant moulted sometime between late morning and early afternoon.


----------



## basin79 (May 15, 2020)

Tyrant in her new suit.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 20, 2020)

Tyrant recycling a cricket.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2020)

Must have just missed Tyrant moulting.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2020)

And just like that from black and white to full colour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 9, 2020)

Man, I need a whip spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 10, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Man, I need a whip spider


Much like a vinegaroon I so wish I got 1 sooner. Absolutely amazing if shy arachnids.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 6, 2021)

Can't believe it's been this long since I updated this thread. 

Got some pics of Tyrant yesterday. Clubber Lang is still buried down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 16, 2021)

Clubber Lang has resurfaced. I've looked back and the last time she fed was the 3rd October 2020. So she'll have have dug down a little after. Always great to see her again after so long. 

View attachment IMG_6954.MP4


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2021)

Got some pics of Clubber Lang.





You did know you needed to see a close up of this. But you did so it's here. Arse end of Clubber. And yes, that is cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 3, 2021)

Got some pics of Tyrant earlier today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

